# What's the most common week to miscarry?



## alilou151

Hi Ladies, just wondering if anyone knew the most likely or average week of miscarriage? 1st one I miscarried naturally at before 5weeks & the 2nd one was 6yrs ago & I cant really remember but I think it was 6wks & had to take pills to induce it to come out. I'm 5+3 today with an early scan on monday & now i'm into the 6th week I'm scary myself half to death wondering if the little mite is still alive!! I do still have morning sickness but today I convinced myself I felt sick as I was having another MC! Oh I hope I make it past the dreaded SIX WEEKS! :cry:


----------



## mommy2lexi

I'm not sure on statistics (and I don't think those are accurate either b/c lots of times it's not documented).....but I think m/c's are most common before 6 weeks. 

Please don't worry yourself. I was there, trust me, I had NO symptoms and thought for sure I had lost this one (after a m/c in June). But, now I am 12 weeks and symptoms just recently hit me like a ton of bricks. It's a VERY good sign that you already have ms!!! Means the hormones are doing what they are supposed to :) Good luck!!! Will you get an early scan?


----------



## Noodles

Sorry for your loss hunny and lots of :dust: for this baby.

I found this...

*The risk of miscarriage decreases as pregnancy progresses. It is possible that as many as 50% of pregnancies miscarry before implantation in the womb occurs. Early after implantation, pregnancy loss rate is about 30% (i.e. this is still before a pregnancy is clinically recognised). After a pregnancy may be clinically recognised (between days 35-50), about 25% will end in miscarriage. The risk of miscarriage decreases dramatically after the 8th week as the weeks go by.*

Don't stress about symptoms as they can come an go and they have no link to the health of the baby whatsoever. My SIL had a missed miscarried (the baby was only 6w in measurement with no heartbeat at her 13 week scan) and she had morning sickness and tender breasts even after she had the scan. Pregnancy symptoms are all about hormones and how well your body is handling them.

I know it's hard but just try and enjoy the pregnancy as no matter how it goes you will never be 5 weeks pregnant with THIS baby again.


----------



## faun

I think everyone is different hun as all 3 of mine were in between 10 and 12 weeks. I'm very sorry for your previous losses and hope this one is a stick forever baby for you xxx


----------



## alilou151

mommy2lexi said:


> I'm not sure on statistics (and I don't think those are accurate either b/c lots of times it's not documented).....but I think m/c's are most common before 6 weeks.
> 
> Please don't worry yourself. I was there, trust me, I had NO symptoms and thought for sure I had lost this one (after a m/c in June). But, now I am 12 weeks and symptoms just recently hit me like a ton of bricks. It's a VERY good sign that you already have ms!!! Means the hormones are doing what they are supposed to :) Good luck!!! Will you get an early scan?

Yes I had an early scan last friday & I measured 4+3 so going back for free on monday when im 5+6 to see if the heartbeat is there. I thought it was 6weeks as thats when all the developing happens but Ill try to relax this weekend!


----------



## Etoille

I posted a thread yesterday: 
Scientific Study done in 2008 about % of miscarriages 

It's down the board a bit. Have a look. Hope that helps!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Not sure on stats or that, but my midwife told me most miscarriages are around the 8 week stage, that was just her saying that though x


----------



## PeanutBean

The risk reduces throughout the pregnancy. Most miscarriages are caused by genetic problems that manifest as new genes are switched on. Every day that goes by without problem there is less to go wrong so the chances naturally improve. So the most common week, assuming implantation occurs will be week 4.


----------



## My bump

Hope everything goes ok for you hun!! Most happen before period and then the majority of the rest are before 9 weeks. After 12 weeks the risk is greatly reduced. Hope this helps you and best of luck xxx


----------



## mumoffive

I looked it up and its says anywhere between 6-10wks. I agree with the others though. Every day/week that goes by is a good sign. x


----------



## BostonMommy

I believe it's before 6 weeks because once the heartbeat is established (around 6 weeks), the chance greatly decreases.


----------



## momto4girls

I don't know exactly. Mine was at 14 weeks. I guess it really depends.


----------

